# Bringing a baby car seat to NZ



## paulnanrod (Jul 25, 2012)

My fiancé and I are in the process of completing the residence application and have our flights booked to come to NZ in October. We had a baby in July and bought a car seat in the UK. We want to bring this with us but I am struggling to find the best way of doing so. We are shipping some stuff but can't wait the time it takes to get here and don't want to risk it being bashed/damaged in a container (don't know how likely it would be for that to happen). 

Has anyone brought a car seat over and if so how did you do it? We're flying with Emirates and don't have a seat for our son, just the bassinet and lap belt

Thanks in advance

Paul


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

paulnanrod said:


> My fiancé and I are in the process of completing the residence application and have our flights booked to come to NZ in October. We had a baby in July and bought a car seat in the UK. We want to bring this with us but I am struggling to find the best way of doing so. We are shipping some stuff but can't wait the time it takes to get here and don't want to risk it being bashed/damaged in a container (don't know how likely it would be for that to happen).
> 
> Has anyone brought a car seat over and if so how did you do it? We're flying with Emirates and don't have a seat for our son, just the bassinet and lap belt
> 
> ...


Hi Paul. Congrats on the new baby.
Speak to Emirates, but I think you'll find they'll put it in the hold for you. Hopefully for no extra charge.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

paulnanrod said:


> My fiancé and I are in the process of completing the residence application and have our flights booked to come to NZ in October. We had a baby in July and bought a car seat in the UK. We want to bring this with us but I am struggling to find the best way of doing so. We are shipping some stuff but can't wait the time it takes to get here and don't want to risk it being bashed/damaged in a container (don't know how likely it would be for that to happen).
> 
> Has anyone brought a car seat over and if so how did you do it? We're flying with Emirates and don't have a seat for our son, just the bassinet and lap belt
> 
> ...


Hi,
We brought 2 for our 13 month old.
Carried a lighter one with us on the whole journey as we needed one during our stop overs along the way and of course when we arrived in Wellington.
Went in the hold of the Emirates flights no problem but did count towards our weight allowance. Didn't get bashed about that we know of.
Our other more substantial isofix one went in the container and arrived 12 weeks later and we packed this in its original box first to give added protection.

Also we were in Baby City (like Mothercare) the other day and they had many offers on car seats - really good ones for $99 on offer so that could also be an option ?

Our experience of the bassinet seat on Emirates not good. Cant be used at take off, landing or whenever the seat belt sign on. We ended up using it as a storage bin for food drinks blankets n all the other stuff u get given during the flight as well as toys books etc 2 keep little 1 entertained. Hopefully b better 4 u with a 3 - 4 month old and they will sleep in it!!!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

There's a Mothercare at Sylvia Park in Auckland now!


----------



## paulnanrod (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help. The small car seat will come with us, so think it'll go into the hold. When he moves to the next car seat we'll be buying that there so places like baby city (and the Warehouse website) look like there are offers on.

With the bassinet, think it'll be the same for us. The main thing (in a selfish way) is that I'm 6'4" so a bulk head seat will make it more comfortable for the journey - no problem with holding him on our knees for a lot of it.


----------

